# Tesco pregnancy tests? BFP or Evaporation? Please help :-(



## Daysleeper

I've been scouring the internet for peoples experience with Tesco ownbrand tests. I caved this afternoon (so not FMU) and took one. I'm 10dpo. After 10 mins there is definately a line, and it has a pinky tinge to it. Some people are saying online 'no way - you should have chucked it after 10 mins', wheras others are saying 'Tesco ones are brilliant and really sensitive' etc etc etc.

Have any of you used them? Could this be a BFP at 10 dpo? 

I'm sorry, I've had an evap line before but it was a real internet cheapie and way after the time elapse. I could see this about 15 mins later. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Couldn't resist and did another one, an impossibly faint line at 10 mins that probably noone could see, definately visible at 20 mins, but thats too late right? 2 in a row?! This is going to be a long weekend....

I'd really appreciate any ideas!


----------



## MV

Hi daysleeper, really sorry I can't help as I've never tried the Tesco brand but just wanted to let you know I feel for you. This is sooo hard isn't it. I'm day 10 as well today - I've tested in previous cycles at this stage and got a negative and it's always gone on to be a negative so maybe if there's a line of some description......hang on in there. 

Take care, Mv xx


----------



## tilly15

Hi Daysleeper, this is my first ever post on ff, have been reading and following threads for years but never posted anything. Currently 11 dp egg collection myself and One thing I have loads of experience with is tescos pregnancy tests!!!! My local tescos must wonder what is going on when I am going through treatment.

I am a serial early tester, always have been and i find them more sensitive than most of the other tests and whenever they have given me a faint line even 10 dpo it has always been a bfp. I am on my 6th treatment and have used them every time. I have a dd who is two and a half and had a bio chemical pregnancy last summer. Even with the bio chemical pregnancy when my hcg levels were only 12, the tescos tests were giving me a faint positive.

I have been getting faint positives since Thurs this week so fingers crossed, but when testing so early with the tescos they always take 10/15 mins to come up with a faint line, the line then dries darker and is still 
there for me 24/48 hrs later, also as the days go on the line comes up quicker and is darker.

I do always try and use fmu or if not try and not go to the loo for a few hrs!! This morning for me 6dp5dt I got a line after 4/5 mins and it was stronger than yesterdays.

Sorry to ramble on, I hope this is helpful info for you, I know I have spent hrs in the past searching for information on those tests, wondering if it was believable or not etc etc!!  I would say If you can see a line even after 20mins, it's good news, I do however test out my hcg trigger because these tests are so sensitive I was always scared that it was picking up that.

Wishing you loads of luck!!
There my first ever post complete, what a ramble.

X x


----------



## Daysleeper

Tilly!! My boyfriend read your post a bit drunk and nearly pooed himself!!

Thank you for a great first post, I'm hanging on to every word...  

I did a first response ( I think, it was in my drawer, still within date) with FMU about half an hour ago. I'm now 11dpo.

There was a grey line (but a line) at 5 mins, VERY faint - and a grey/pink line at 10 minutes? VERY faint again, obviusly it looks great now at 30mins.

Please tell me god wouldnt be so cruel (since I'm such a raging atheist) to give me 3 evaps in a row? 

My boyf is driving me to tesco as soon as he can drive.


----------



## tilly15

Morning Daysleeper, I'm impressed that your bf managed to read any of my waffle whilst a bit tipsy!!  I also did a first response yesterday which would be 11dpo for me ( 6dp5dt because I did icsi ) and I got a faint line after 5 mins, like you say it then over 30 mins went to a nice light pink line, no where near as dark as the control but a line anybody could see.  

I have to say also that I have never ever had an evap line and believe me throughout 6 goes of treatment I have used an awful lot of tests, wouldn't actually like to think how many and definitely woulnt like to admit how many to dh!!! 

If ever I have had even the slightest hint of a line it was true, but like I said last year the tests picked up a bio chemical pregnancy, I had very very faint bfps for over a week but they never got any darker so I knew there was a problem, it was horrible. 

I seem to be going on and on again, sorry, am thinking of you, good luck, fingers crossed for a stronger line for you x x


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi...no experience with tescos but as i live in france most of our tests are cheeper and older styles....i did my test and saw nothing...went for a coffee, when i went to pay i noticed the faint but deffo line was there on the test in my bag....I did 9 more tests that day...all had a faint faint line...so faint i performed many an autopsy on them in the bathroom under the light etc ...eventually i got a clear blue plus and i got nice lines with them...i was 5 days post 4 and 5 day transfer. most of my tests still have the line visable..i kept quite a few...the evap line is much different as its more of a water mark than a line....go buy another brand and have another look xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Thanks both of you, my grumpy hungover other half is whizzing to tesco as we speak. Its funny how your mind can play tricks on you though, I'm now convinced im pregnant, my sore nipples look a little darker and have little bumps on them. But then again...

AARRGGHH!!! 

Thank you so much for your replies guys, I'm going insane


----------



## clarabell1973

fingers and toes are crossed for you....good luck xxx


----------



## Jen xx

aww sweetie it sounds positive to me!!good luck!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Jenna,

It appears they were right, I'm 13dpo today and got a CB Digital Pregnant 1 - 2.

Just hoping it sticks and somehow my body can do this.

  

Thank you


----------



## MadameG

Hi Daysleeper just wanted to say congrats!! Hope all goes well hun xxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Thank you    xx


----------



## tilly15

Great news about the cb digital hun, have your clinic said if they will do a blood test for you? I went to my gps for one this morning just for a bit of reassurance really, results tomorrow! Glad to see the tescos test was telling the truth!!! I know they don't give the strongest of lines but I have always found that they do give a line as early as first response would give a line.... And at half the price!!!  Wishing you lots of luck x x


----------



## Daysleeper

Thanks Tilly, your posts really helped us on a very scary weekend. 

I have this very serene feeling that it will just all be ok, not positivity, not arrogance, its just like I have this gut feeling that everything is going to be ok. I'm not even that nervous about the blood test - I know thats sods law, I dont know. I've just never felt like this before, I cannot wait.

Thanks again, and good luck for your cycle xx


----------



## millie13

Congrats on your pregnancy.

I am 13dpo and took a tesco test yesterday and got a very faint positive, I have attached the pic, I looked at it today and its even more purpley pink outo f the case.

What do you think (sorry for hijacking your post)


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi millie13, 

Can I just check, when did you take it out of the case? After 10 minutes? I know from my own mistakes that attacking tests with the stanley knife before the test has finished working can affect the line as it exposes it directly to air etc etc. 

I would really rcommend you go get a CB digital if you have some incling (sp?!), that is an incredibly faint line compared to mine at 13dpo but you could have simply implanted later. How long did it take to come up? I found keeping a small diary of exactly how long each line took was a good way of tracking things as my line only started getting darker (visible!) from 13dpo onwards. 

Certainly from Dr Google, Tesco tests have quite a good rep for being sensitive and not just evap lines so best of luck! Please let me know!!  

Laura xx


----------



## millie13

Hi

I didnt take it out of its case for quite a while as I couldnt stop staring at the faint line through the window lol, saying that the tesco test I took the day before was totally neg.

I did take an asda today and it was bfn, so I'm starting to get very frustrated, not to mention the sevral hundred questionable lines on ic's lol

With my boys I never got really strong lines even when af was due, I didnt test before then though.

Thanks


----------



## Suru

Hi ladies! Congrats DS, bet you are over d moon now.
Sorry I haven't read back but I got attracted by d topic: I had et on 30/04 & OTD is 14th bt 7dp3dt, I caved in & tested: of course it was a bfn. However, I couldn't help myself & I tested again today @ 10dp3dt=13dpo & I made sure I counted for 3mins on tesco brand. By d 4th min, I thot my eyes were faulty as d line was v v v faint bt there. It darkened in 2mins & by did morning was visible. I think tesco is quite sensitive as I have used during 1st cycle but will try again with cb tomorrow. Still shocked as no sign except strong af pain.
All d best girls!


----------



## Daysleeper

millie, Suru...any developments girls? Did you test this morning? 

Laura xx


----------



## millie13

Ive been in bed with fluy symptoms all day, I started spotting brown stuff last night, only a spot or 2, and expected full flow overnight and it hasnt happened, just spotting (browny pinky) throught the day but not enough for a mini tampon!! (sorry tmi) I havent any more tescos tests, andf I took an ic and it was bfn, so I don't know anymore 

xx


----------

